# Darn It!



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Went out jogging at noon like I usually do, tripped and fell. It started to swell pretty good, but didn't hurt much. I went to the doc and took an x-ray. Even I could diagnos that picture -- pretty obvious break. Anyway, it's in a splint and the cast goes on in about a week when the swelling goes down. It's my right hand, too, so it may really curtail forum participation. Good thing I'm ambitextous when comes to opening beer cans or using the remote!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear you broke your hand Vdub
That really stinks








At least you can open a can of beer









Don


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

You need to stop that exercise stuff, it isn't healthy for you.

Good luck with the healing.

If ya need help tipping some cans back let me know, I'm sure to help out.









Kevin


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Since the break is in the hand (they call it a boxer's break), the splint nearly covers my fingers. When they were putting the cast on, they said to curl my hand like I was holding a can. I told them that was a very natural and comfortable position. I guess I'm going to have to put some velcro on the top of cast so I have a place for the remote.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Sorry to hear you broke your hand. Just has my son's cast comes off anthor Outbacker gets one on









I hear that you can buy a left handed mouse...this way you can still outbacker.com









Ask the doc to put in a cupholder...this way the beer will be really easy to drink. Just bring in an empty can of your favorite golden throat charmer and the doc's can cast around it while they are fixing your hand.









Thor


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Yet another reason I refuse to exercise...


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Bummer! Hope it heals fast.


----------



## mdub (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow here I am at work and on the forum and THIS is how I find out vdub's (aka DH) hand is in a cast. Bet he hasn't though about how he is going to drive to Montana this weekend! He MIGHT even have to let me drive. What a concept!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

what a tough break








hope you heal up soon.

darrel


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

This oughta help...

The Cure for Broken-Hand Typing

Reverie


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Ha! DW just said I should charge the U for a voice control unit for my computer.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Bummer V,
Heal Quickly my friend.


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Thor said:


> I hear that you can buy a left handed mouse...this way you can still outbacker.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the hand, hope you heal real soon... and that the cast does not itch to much.
















Likely you don't need to by a new mouse. Just reset the one you have to left hand, (in control panel). It'll switch the button position to south paw.







Use the cast curl for what it was meant to hold.
















Dreamtimers


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Cast curl is working great! I'm exercising my arm 16 oz at a time. Got'ta stay in shape.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

vdub,

Not to speak out of hand here (sic), but are you sure you aren't fudging things just a little just to use the cast curl?









Hope you heal well. And quickly. And I agree with a couple of the other guys......no exercise!

Mark


----------



## geeserteg (Jul 1, 2005)

Exercise?? Whats that...LOL Hope you heal up soon.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Geez, a broken hand. Sounds like you've got a compromise worked out witht he beer can wrap cast but I can't imagine you can get much done if you have to use both hands for the remote and the beer! Only way I get anything done is if I use one for the beer/chips/remote and have one hand free.

Hope it gets better soon. Witht he fingers all wrapped up do you expect to have PT to get it back into shape? Cast on for six weeks?

BBB


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Bummer about the hand, VDUB.

I'll trade you my right hand for your right rotator cuff !! My rehab is not progressing as good as planned


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

vdub,

Sorry to hear about the hand.







But, besides the 12 and 16 ounce curls, you can still go camping, can't you? Although I don't really know, I would think your 5'er has power landing gear. I do know your Dodge has power steering. So you might as well be camping while you're healing up.

The main thing is to get well soon.









Bill


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

mdub said:


> Wow here I am at work and on the forum and THIS is how I find out vdub's (aka DH) hand is in a cast. Bet he hasn't though about how he is going to drive to Montana this weekend! He MIGHT even have to let me drive. What a concept!
> [snapback]46051[/snapback]​










So you have a communication issue with the vdub.







I have that problem when we do the meeting of TV and TT














I keep telling DH that the upper parts of trees can get in the way too







. Gotta watch all those







corners








Really DH







and DW







are doing a Great job, not a nick or scratch on the Ford or 27.
Jan


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about your broken hand. BUMMER!
















Why do things like that always happen in the summer when it's hot and not in the winter when it's cold and there's nothing to do (except skiing and snowmobiling)?









Hope you don't have to wear that cast too long and you get better soon! sunny


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ouch.

I could say something smart...like what's an old geezer out jogging...or...nevermind!

Broken bones aren't any fun. My son had a boxer's fracture recently. The day he got the cast off, he went BMXing and broke it even worse. He had to have it all pinned together in surgery.

Moral of the story?
BE CAREFUL!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Hope your hand is healing nicely.

So what Mod were you daydreaming about doing when you tripped?

John


----------



## Howie (Jun 19, 2005)

V man sorry about the bad break! get some help from the DW and take it easy till that baby comes off...........


----------

